# Anyone going?



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Wednesday I'm going to go watch a goat show. I know a girl down there that shows in ABGA, IBGA, and I think USBGA too. It's the Vigo County fair, if anyones going. I get up at 6 leave the house at 6:30 and get there by 7:30 to eat breakfast. Then, get done at 8 for the goat show to start. I plan on staying all day and watch the dairy, pygmy, and meat goat show. I will definitely be getting my goat fix that day! :laugh:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Sounds like fun! You'll have to share some pics if you take any!


----------

